# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  А знаете ли вы?

## Akasey

О странах и народах
1. Флаг Аляски создал 13-летний мальчик.
2. Воинская честь ни в одной стране не отдается левой рукой.
3. Международный телефонный код Антарктиды – 672.
4. Капитан Кук был первым человеком, чья нога ступила на все континенты Земли, кроме Антарктиды.
5. Западноафриканское племя матами играет в футбол человеческим черепом.
6. В Австралии пятидесятицентовая монета поначалу содержала серебра на сумму два доллара.
7. Чаще всего в английских библиотеках воруют Книгу рекордов Гиннесса.
8. Национальный оркестр Монако больше, чем его армия.
9. В пустыне Сахара однажды – 18 февраля 1979 г. – шел снег.
10. Канада по площади больше, чем Китая, а Китай больше США.
11. Единственная страна, где за 1983 год не зарегистрировано ни одного рождения – Ватикан.
12. Нил замерзал дважды – в IX и XI веках.
13. В Сиене, Италия, нельзя быть проституткой, если тебя зовут Мария.
14. В древнем Риме, мужчина принимая присягу или давая клятву, клал руку на мошонку.
15. Щекотка была запрещена законом в некоторых древних странах Востока, так как считалась греховным возбуждающим занятием.
16. В казино Лас-Вегаса нет часов.
17. В языке эскимосов для наименования снега существует больше 20 слов.
18. В Италии кукол Барби больше, чем канадцев в Канаде.
19. Во Франции закон запрещает продавать кукол с нечеловеческим лицом, например, «инопланетянок».
20. Канада 4 раза за последние 5 лет была объявлена ООН лучшей для жизни страной.
21. В Древнем Риме, если пациент умирал во время операции, врачу отрезали руки.

О культуре
22. Как показал рентген, под известной нам «Моной Лизой» есть еще три ее первоначальных варианта.
23. На создание песни «Я морж» Джона Леннона вдохновили звуки полицейской сирены.
24. Самая часто исполняемая песня в мире – «Happy birthday to you» - находится под защитой авторских прав.
25. Существует всего один вестерн, снятый женщиной.
26. Туалетное сиденье Джорджа Харрисона пело «Lusy in the sky with diamonds».
27. Во время Второй мировой войны в целях экономии металла статуэтки «Оскаров» делали из дерева.
28. Оригинальное название «Унесенных ветром» - «Бе-бе, черная овечка».
29. В фильме Кэмеруна «Титаник» наиболее часто произносимое слово – «Роза».

О братьях меньших
30. У кошки, падающей с 12-го этажа, больше шансов выжить, чем у кошки, которая падает с 7-го.
31. Когда европейцы впервые увидели жирафа, они назвали его «верблюдопардом», решив, что это гибрид верблюда и леопарда.
32. Животное с самым большим мозгом по отношению к телу – муравей.
33. Около 70 процентов живых существ Земли – бактерии.
34. В молодости черноморские окуни в основном девочки, но уже к 5 годам они радикально меняют пол!
35. Слон – единственное животное с 4 коленями.
36. Зоопарк в Токио каждый год закрывается на 2 месяца, чтобы звери могли отдохнуть от посетителей.
37. Муравьеды предпочитают питаться не муравьями, а термитами.
38. Когда жирафа рожает, ее детеныш падает с высоты полутора метров.
39. Несмотря на горб, позвоночник у верблюда прямой.
40. Собаки женского пола кусают чаще, чем псы.
41. Каждый год от укусов пчел погибает людей больше, чем от укусов змей.
42. У акул иммунитет к раку.
43. На горилл действуют противозачаточные таблетки.
44. Оргазм свиньи длится 30 минут.
45. Морская звезда может вывернуть свой желудок наизнанку.
46. Животное, которое дольше всех может не пить – крыса.
47. Единственные животные, болеющие проказой, кроме человека, - броненосцы.
48. Бегемоты рождаются под водой.
49. Орангутанги предупреждают об агрессии громкой отрыжкой.
50. Крот может за одну ночь прорыть туннель длиной в 76 метров.
51. У улитки около 25 000 зубов.
52. Черная паучиха может съесть до 20 пауков в день.
53. При недостатке еды ленточный червь может съесть до 95 процентов веса своего тела – и ничего!
54. Крокодилы ответственны более чем 1000 смертей на берегах Нила в год.
55. Древние египтяне учили бабуинов прислуживать им за столом.
56. Сенбернары, знаменитые спасатели альпинистов, вовсе не носят флягу с бренди на шее.
57. Нужно 4 часа, чтобы сварить вкрутую страусиное яйцо.
58. Внутри львиного прайда 9/10 добычи в «семью» поставляют львицы.
59. Ленивцы проводят 75 % жизни во сне.
60. Колибри не могут ходить.
61. У мотылька нет желудка.
62. Европейцы, приехав в Австралию, спрашивали у аборигенов: «А что это тут у вас за странные прыгающие звери?» Аборигены отвечали: «Кенгуру», - что значило: «Не понимаем!»
63. Самый простой способ отличить зверя-вегетарианца от хищника: у хищников глаза расположены на передней части морды, чтобы видеть жертву. У вегетарианцев – по обе стороны головы, чтобы видеть врага.
64. Летучая мышь – единственное млекопитающее, которое может летать.
65. 99 % живых существ, обитавших на Земле вымерли.
66. Чтобы сделать килограмм меда, пчелка должна облететь 2 млн. цветков.
67. Кровь кузнечика белого цвета, лобстера – голубого.
68. Единственные животные, занимающиеся сексом ради удовольствия, - люди и дельфины.
69. За последние 4000 лет не было одомашнено ни одно новое животное.
70. Пингвины могут подпрыгивать в высоту больше, чем на полтора метра.
71. Единственное домашнее животное, которое не упоминается в Библии, – кошка.
72. Шимпанзе – единственные животные, которые могут узнавать себя в зеркале.
73. Слово «орангутанг» значит на некоторых языках Африки «человек из джунглей»
74. Эму по-португальски значит «страус».
75. Слоны и люди – единственные млекопитающие, которые могут стоять на голове.
76. Крокодилы глотают камни, чтобы глубже нырнуть.
77. Полярные медведи могут бегать со скоростью 40 км/ч.
78. У собак есть локти.

О великих
79. «Мыслитель» Родена – портрет итальянского поэта Данте.
80. Певец Ник Кейв родился с хвостиком.
81. Шекспир и Сервантес умерли в один день – 23 апреля 1616 года.
82. Англ. писательница Вирджиния Вулф написала большинство своих книг стоя.
83. Сара Бернар сыграла 13-летнюю Джульетту в 70 лет.
84. Когда Уолт Дисней был ребенком, он замучил сову. С тех пор он решил оживить животных в мультиках.
85. Бетховен был однажды арестован за бродяжничество.
86. У Базза Олдрина – одного из астроновтов, побывавших на Луне, девичья фамилия матери Моон (Луна).
87. Когда умер Эйнштейн, его последние слова умерли вместе с ним: сиделка не понимала по-немецки.
88. Юлий Цезарь носил лавровый венок, чтобы скрыть начинающуюся лысину.
89. Д. Вашингтон выращивал в своем садике марихуану.
90. Александр Грэхем Белл, изобретатель телефона, ни разу не позвонил своим маме и жене: они обе были глухими.
91. Святой Патрик, покровитель ирландцев, не был ирландцем.
92. Леонардо да Винчи изобрел будильник, который тер спящему ноги.
93. Наполеон страдал айлурофобией – боязнью кошек.

О людях
94. Нос растет в течении всей жизни человека.
95. Только один ребенок из 20 рождается в день, предписанный доктором.
96. Древние греки полагали, что мальчики растут в правой стороне живота, а девочки - в левой.
97. Если удалить пространство из всех атомов человеческого тела, то то, что останется, сможет пролесть в игольное ушко.
98. В средневековье в темных пятнах Луны люди видели фигуру Каина, несущего охапку хвороста.
99. Сперматозоид – самая маленькая одиночная клетка тела. Яйцеклетка - самая большая.
100. Если бы реальная женщина имела пропорции куклы Барби, она смогла бы передвигаться только на 4 конечностях.
101. Белокурые бороды растут быстрее, чем темные.
102. В русском и английском языках нет слова для названия обратной части колена.
103. В XV веке считали, что красный цвет лечит. Больные надевали красное и окружали себя красными вещами.
104. Отпечатки языка у всех людей индивидуальны.
105. Когда вы краснеете, ваш желудок краснеет тоже.
106. В человеческом теле хватит тела жира на 7 кусков мыла.
107. 80 % тепла человеческого тела уходит из головы.
108. У человека меньше мускулов, чем у гусеницы.
109. В момент смерти мозг Ленина был в четверть нормальной величины.
110. Самые высокие в мире показатели IQ по стандартным тестам принадлежат двум женщинам.
111. Большинство людей теряют 50 % вкусовых ощущений к 60-ти годам.
112. Домашняя пыль на 70 % состоит из сброшенной кожи.
113. Зуб – единственная часть человека, лишенная способности самовосстанавливаться.
114. Мозг на 80 % состоит из воды.
115. На теле одного человека живет больше живых организмов, чем людей на Земле.
116. Один волос может выдержать вес в 3 кг.
117. Средняя человеческая голова весит 3,6 кг.
118. За всю свою жизнь человек вырабатывает столько слюны, что ее хватило бы на 2 больших бассейна

И еще чуть-чуть...
119. Репелленты не отпугивают комаров - они прячут вас. Вещества, содержащиеся в репеллентах, блокируют рецепторы, с помощью которых комары находят свою жертву.
120. Стоматологи рекомендуют держать зубную щетку на расстоянии не меньше двух метров от унитаза.
121. Ни один лист бумаги невозможно сложить пополам больше семи раз.
123. Ежегодно на земле ослы убивают больше людей, чем гибнет в авиакатастрофах.
124. Во сне вы сжигаете больше калорий, чем во время просмотра телевизора.
125. Первым товаром со штрихкодом была жевательная резинка Wrigleys.
126. Размах крыльев Боинга-747 больше, чем расстояние первого полета братьев Райт.
127. American Airlines сэкономили 40 000 долларов, изъяв всего лишь одну оливку из салатов, подаваемых пассажирам первого класса.
128. Венера единственная планета Солнечной системы, вращающаяся против часовой стрелки.
129. Проснуться с утра яблоки помогают лучше чем кофе.
130. Пластмассовые штучки на концах шнурков называются аксельбанты.
131. Первый владелец компании Marlboro умер от рака легких.
132. Майкл Джордан получил от Nike больше денег, чем все рабочие на фабриках этой фирмы в Малайзии.
133. У Мэрилин Монро на ногах было по шесть пальцев.
134. Все президенты США носили очки. Просто некоторые не любили показываться в них на публике.
135.Уолт Дисней, создатель Микки Мауса, боялся мышей.
136. Жемчужины растворяются в уксусе.
137. Среди людей, публикующих брачные объявления, 35 процентов уже женаты или замужем.
138. Три самых дорогих названия торговых марок на земле - это Marlboro,Coca-Cola и Budweiser, именно в такой последовательности.
139. Корову можно заставить подняться по лестнице, но невозможно заставить спуститься.
140. Утиное кваканье не дает эха, никто не знает почему.
141.Причина, по которой американские пожарные части имеют винтовые лестницы, относится к временам, когда насосы и прочие тяжести поднимались лошадьми. Лошади толпились внизу, не в силах понять, как подняться по лестнице с прямыми пролетами.
142. Ричард Никсон (Richard Millhouse Nixon) был первым президентом США, в имени которого содержались все буквы слова "criminal" (преступник).
143. Вторым был Билл Клинтон (William Jefferson Clinton).
144. В среднем, 100 человек ежегодно гибнут, подавившись шариковой ручкой.
145. 90 процентов нью-йоркских таксистов - иммигранты.
146. Слон - единственное животное, не умеющее подпрыгивать.
147. Шанс дожить до 116 лет имеет один человек из двух миллионов.
148. Женщины, в среднем, моргают вдвое чаще мужчин.
149. Лизнуть собственный локоть человеку невозможно анатомически.
150. Здание главной библиотеки университета штата Индиана ежегодно дает просадку в один дюйм, потому что при строительстве инженеры не приняли в расчет вес содержащихся в нем книг.
151. Улитки могут спать до трех лет.
152. Крокодилы не умеют высовывать язык.
153. Зажигалка была изобретена раньше спичек.
154. Ежедневно жители США съедают 18 гектаров пиццы.
155. Почти все, кто прочитал этот текст, попытались лизнуть свой локоть.

----------


## Irina

Сборник самых бесполезных фактов?

----------


## vova230

Интересные наблюдения про мужчин.

1. Мужчины любят готовить шашлык на углях. Любое дело (даже приготовление пищи) становится для мужчины интересным, если оно связано с опасностью.

2. Мужчины с серьгой в ухе лучше подготовлены для вступления в брак. Во-первых, они уже испытали боль, а во-вторых, они знают, что такое покупать украшения.

3. Мужчины - чрезвычайно самонадеянные люди. Некоторые из них настолько самоуверенны, что когда смотрят по телевизору спортивные состязания, думают, что если достаточно сильно сконцентрируются, то смогут помочь своей команде.

4.Мужчины любят телефоны с большим количеством кнопок. Это помогает им чувствовать себя важными.

5.Мужчины любят с утра почитать газету первыми. Сама мысль о том, что он не самый первый, пагубно действует на психику мужчины.

6.Все мужчины ненавидят фразу “Нам надо поговорить о наших отношениях”. Эти шесть слов могут нагнать ужас на самого генерала Шварцкопфа.

7.В среднем у мужчин температура тела выше, чем у женщин. Если зимой у вас в квартире холодно, рекомендуется спать в одной кровати с мужчиной. Мужчины - это переносные обогреватели, которые храпят.

8.Женщины относятся к одежде значительно более серьезно, чем мужчины. Никто никогда не видел мужчину, который пришел бы на званный вечер и в отчаянии произнес: “О, господи! Я в растерянности! Наверное, лучше уйти. Я вижу еще одного мужчину, на котором надет черный смокинг!”

9.Большинство мужчин ненавидят заниматься покупками. Именно поэтому отдел мужской одежды, как правило, расположен на первом этаже в двух дюймах от входной двери.

10.Если мужчина приготовил для вас обед и в салате содержится более трех составляющих, считайте, что у него серьезные намерения.

11.Большинство женщин интераспективны:
- Действительно ли я влюблена?
- Удовлетворена ли я эмоционально и творчески?
Большинство мужчин экстраспективны:
- Победит ли моя команда?
- Как там моя машина?

12.Мужчины самоуверенны, потому что в детстве они идентифицируют себя с супергероями. Женщины, как правило, обладают не такой высокой самооценкой, потому что в детстве они идентифицируют себя с Барби.

13.Мужчины забывают все, в то время как женщины ничего не забывают. Именно поэтому при трансляции спортивных состязаний часто показывают повторы.

----------


## Irina

> Мужчины - это переносные обогреватели, которые храпят.


Учтём

----------


## vova230

*Ученые доказали: забеременеть от анального секса могут ВСЕ!*

Распространено заблуждение, что от анального секса просто невозможно забеременеть. Но это далеко не так! Как показывает практика, очень даже можно. 

Ученые отмечают, что нередки случаи обращения женщин с беременностью к сексологам с недоуменным вопросом: как такое может быть? Оказывается, даже если практиковать исключительно анальный секс, такое возможно. Почти 3% женщин могут забеременеть даже при таком способе занятий любовью. 

У некоторых женщин – в основном азиатских национальностей – есть анатомическая особенность: небольшой каналец, соединяющий прямую кишку и влагалище. Сперматозоиды очень малы и могут проникнуть этим путем к вожделенной цели. Поэтому даже анальный секс требует предохранения!

----------


## vova230

У белых медведей черная кожа; 
- "Испания" в переводе означает "земля кроликов"; 
- Чтобы на дубе выросли желуди, ему должно исполниться как минимум 50 лет; 
- Грязный снег тает быстрее, чем чистый; 
- У пчел пять глаз; 
- Арахис используется при производстве динамита; 
- Первый в истории одеколон появился как средство профилактики чумы; 
- В казино Лас-Вегаса нет часов; 
- Каждую секунду 1 % населения Земли мертвецки пьян; 
- У муравья самый большой из всех живых существ мозг. По отношению к телу, разумеется; 
- Чтобы покончить жизнь самоубийством с помощью кофе, нужно выпить 100 чашек подряд; 
- Ганс Кристиан Андерсен не мог грамотно написать практически ни одного слова; 
- По понедельникам случается на 25 % больше травм спины и на 33% больше сердечных приступов; 
- Каждый день в мире появляется в среднем 33 новых продукта. 13 из них - игрушки; 
- Средний человек за всю жизнь проводит две недели в ожидании смены сигнала светофора; 
- К чаю человек привыкает быстрее, чем к героину (упс!); 
- Туалетная бумага была изобретена в 1857 году; 
- Комаров привлекает запах людей, которые недавно ели бананы; 
- Хоккейная шайба может развить скорость 160 километров в час; 
- Мозг неандертальца был больше, чем у нас с Вами; 
- В некоторых общественных туалетах Сингапура установлены видеоприставки караоке; 
- Среднестатистический банкомат ошибается за год на 250 долларов - причем не в свою пользу; 
- Двигатель автомобиля начали заводить ключом 1949 году; 
- Полярные медведи могут бегать со скоростью 40 км/ч; 
- Громкий храп может достигать того же уровня децибелл, что и отбойный молоток; 
- Если китайцы встанут друг другу на головы, то они перекроют расстояние от Земли до Луны 3 раза; 
- Если они возмутся за руки, они опоясают земной шар 4 раза; 
- Если они все сходят по-большому, эту кучу придется вывозить на 36 000 Камазов; 
..Хотя, если их всех утопить, то Мировой Океан поднимется всего на 0.0003 миллиметра; 
- В период с 1955 по 1973 год СССР,США и Великобритания провели 960 ядерных испытаний; 
- Если 111.111.111 умножить на 111.111.111, то получится 12345678987654321; 
- В 1863 году Жюль Верн написал книгу "Париж в XX веке", в которой подробно описал автомобиль, факс и электрический стул. Издатель вернул ему рукопись, обозвав идиотом; 
- За год ребра человека совершают 5 миллионов движений; 
- Богомол - единственное насекомое, которое может поворачивать голову; 
- В мире раскрывается только 1 кража из 7; 
- В состав некоторых сортов зубной пасты входит антифриз; 
- Если человека пустить на мыло, из него получится 7 кусков; 
- Только 55% американцев знают, что Солнце - звезда; 
- Леонардо да Винчи изобрел ножницы; 
- Каждую минуту в мире происходит 2 землетрясения; 
- Чтобы заснуть, нормальному человеку требуется в среднем 7 минут; 
- Самые большие архитектурные сооружения в животном мире производят бобры. Самая длинная бобровая плотина достигала в длину 780 метров; 
- Тенрек - это еж, который живет на дереве; 
- Сурикаты - млекопитающие с самым острым зрением; 
- Собаки, обнюхав след, понимают в какую сторону бежало животное; 
- Южно-американские лягушки-водолазы самые ядовитые животные; 
- Крокодилы - ближайшие родственники живущих ныне птиц; 
- Вальдшнепы - единственные птицы, которые умеют переносить своих птенцов; 
- Сумчатые медведи коала никогда не пьют; 
- Паук-крестовик каждое утро съедает свою сеть, а потом плетет ее заново; 
- Птицы-носороги замуровывают себя в гнезде, прежде чем сесть на яйца

----------

